# bash install error



## krkbryant08 (Apr 26, 2010)

```
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/converters/libiconv.
*** Error code 1
```

having hard time installing freebsd bash.

how to fix tbis?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2010)

Try a mirror more close to home. Also try again a few hours later.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 26, 2010)

Or just run [cmd=]pkg_add -r bash[/cmd] if you're in a hurry. You can always upgrade it from ports later.


----------

